# Permanently dephormed nymph?



## AltarMantis (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi all, just recently saved a brood of nymphs that had hatched and nearly drown in some condensation that collected at the bottom of my container. Unfortunately one of the nymphs seems to have been injured or deformed by the water trapping him against the base of the container and cannot bring his forearms together as if it were "praying". His arms point out away from his body and he seems to have a hard time standing. i am wondering if there is anyway I could manually feed him until his next molt if he makes it that long. I'd love to help him recover but currently he is just crawling on his "belly" and I am wonderingwhether trying to keep him alive is humane. In this current state he surely won't be able to catch prey.


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 3, 2016)

@AltarMantis If you have to hand feed the nymph one of the best methods is using the thumb tack method; although, as your mantid nymph is much smaller, and the prey is so tiny too, you would likely need to use a short needle or pin.

I'm not sure if after the effort what the nymph's chances are of molting successfully. If the nymph can climb up high enough on the container side at least to molt it will have a chance. The issue though is what chance it has of pulling it's forearms free from the old exoskeleton during the molt, which depends on the deformities (instead of becoming trapped).

Personally if the nymph is able to eat it I feel it would be more humane to allow the nymph a attempt to molt (which if successful would fix the problem). If it is unable to eat then you should consider euthanizing the nymph, by placing it in the freezer for 24+ hours, versus letting it starve to death.


----------



## AltarMantis (Dec 3, 2016)

Thankyou! it's sad that it is so deformed I'll keep all that in mind.  I had to euthanize another  nymph tonight because one of the others after his right eye.


----------



## AltarMantis (Dec 3, 2016)

I am also curious as to why you must freeze them for 24 hours and what certain methods for euthenizing are considered most human and why. I always feel torn up doing it.


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 4, 2016)

AltarMantis said:


> I am also curious as to why you must freeze them for 24 hours and what certain methods for euthenizing are considered most human and why. I always feel torn up doing it.


I recommend 24 hours (at least) based from my very first experience euthanizing a mantid in the freezer. When I removed the mantid after 10-12 hours in the freezer, it warmed up after several minutes at room temperature, and it sprang back to life in obvious discomfort/pain.  

I found 24 hours freezes solid the liquids/tissue in any mantids I had to euthanize (tested in my bug fridge freezer, the kitchen fridge freezer, and a chest deep freezer); although, I tend to leave them in the freezer for 2 to 3 days to ensure the poor creature was properly euthanized.

The freezer is the only method considered humane, as the mantid slows down (bodily functions/metabolism/alertness/awareness/etc) due to the cold and looses total consciousness before dying. Other methods involve some degree of discomfort/pain (read about mantid pain here), or even viewed as torture and/or cruel especially to the keeper who does it, so are not humane to either.

The only variation I have heard on humane euthanasia is to place the mantid into a refrigerator for 24 hours first. The fridge cools off the mantid, slowing down it's bodily functions considerably, and said to ease the transition of the mantid from it's warm environment to the freezer. At which point it is then placed into the freezer for 24-48 hours to finish the process.

Personally I still detest euthanizing too, but in the end it is a unfortunate part of life no matter the species/creature involved - the discomfort/pain and suffering reaches a point that it outweighs the euthanasia process.


----------



## AltarMantis (Dec 4, 2016)

Good read thankyou! I just had such an adorable, endearing moment feeding my mantis for the first time with a small needle! Im really loving this forum!


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 4, 2016)

AltarMantis said:


> Good read thankyou! I just had such an adorable, endearing moment feeding my mantis for the first time with a small needle! Im really loving this forum!


Your welcome, and thanks. Glad to see you are able to hand fed the nymph, and best of luck for a successful molt.


----------

